# sony str-k9900p speaker set up



## anthonynoble83 (Dec 30, 2014)

ok, i recently got a sony sk9900p tuner, and i have downloaded the manual for it, and it tells me how to check the speaker set up (micro speaker or normal speaker), when i do this it shows micro sp on the display, the manual says i can choose between the 2, but does not tell me how, i have literally pressed every button on it and it won't let me change to normal speakers, anyone out here have this info? thank you :huh::scratch:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum! It would be helpful if you could provide a link to the manual. I can’t find one.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## anthonynoble83 (Dec 30, 2014)

sportsbil.com/sony/STR/STR-K/STR-K5900P_K9900P_v1.0.pdf is the manual, page 11 has the speaker selection size info. thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, there’s your problem. If that’s the manual you were referring to in your opening post, it’s a repair manual. Everything in it is relevant to diagnoses for repairs. It’s not going to tell you how to set up and operate the receiver. For that you need an owner’s manual.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

